# TP177A Hintergrundbeleuchtung



## tobi77 (12 September 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei dem Siemens Touchpanel TP177A die Hintergrundbeleuchtung bei Nichtbenutzung des TPs auszuschalten. 

Gruss Tobias


----------



## ogstyle (12 September 2007)

Das wäre mal interessant zu erfahren.

Bin auch dabei ein TP177A zu projektieren.
Weiß bis jetzt nur, dass man einen Screensaver aktivieren kann. Ob dann auch die Beleuchtung ausgeht, weiß aber noch nicht. Ich glaube auch, dass der Screensaver erst währens der Runtime aktiv ist.


----------



## MSB (12 September 2007)

Also ich muss zwar zugeben das ich die Flex-Bediengeräte von Siemens noch nicht projektiert habe,
aber bisher wars auf jeden Fall so das Siemens ein derartige Funktion nicht für nötig hielt.

Und ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht das sich daran was geändert hat.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ogstyle (12 September 2007)

Es hat sich wohl nichts daran geändert. Hab mal probeweise mein halbfertiges Projekt aufs TP geladen und abgewartet bis der Screensaver abging. Die Beleuchtung ist angebleiben!!!

Auszug aus den technischen Daten des TP177A

Hintergrundbeleuchtung                     CCFL
Half Brightness Life Time, typisch        50 000 h

Laut den Angaben hält die Beleuchtung also nur ca. 5,7 Jahre
Ziehmlich wenig, wenn man bedenkt, dass eine Anlage möglicherweise Jahrzehnte halten soll.
Verstehe sowieso nicht wozu man für den Screesaver die Beleuchtung braucht.​​​


----------



## SPSTorsten (12 September 2007)

das problem ist aber auch das häufige schaltvorgänge die lebensdauer der Beleuchtung erheblich verringern...
is halt ne abwägung zwischen den beiden alternativen...


----------



## MSB (12 September 2007)

Dafür sollte man sowas ja projektieren können,
dann kann ich als Projekteur abwägen.

Ich kenne genügend Anwendungen von Bediengeräten,
wo auf das Bediengerät oft wochenlang keiner hinschaut,
z.B. Wasserversorgungen und ähnliches, in irgendwelchen Hochbehältern.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ogstyle (12 September 2007)

Ist wieder ne Definitionssache. 
Mir würde das Abschalten der Beleuchtung schon was nützen, da ich Dauerversuchsstände projektiere und es nicht sehr häufig vorkommt, dass Einstellungen vorgenommen werden müssen - vielleicht 1 mal am Tag.
Eine Checkbox bei der Scrennsaver-Einstellung ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt.


edit: Hab mich auf Beitrag #5 bezogen


----------



## SPSTorsten (12 September 2007)

klar das sehe ich ja auch so, aber das sind halt so sachen an die man sich mit der zeit wohl abfinden muss bei siemens...


----------



## knabi (12 September 2007)

Die Frage ist doch: Wozu überhaupt ein Bildschirmschoner, wenn der Bildschirm sowieso nicht geschont wird :???: .....
5,7 Jahre bei Dauerbetrieb erscheint mir auch recht wenig...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## himbeergeist (12 September 2007)

naja, sagt doch schon der name SIE(NE)MENS. Ist die Lampe futsch kauft man halt ein neues TP. :-D Andere verkaufen Vogelfutter zur Kuckuksuhren  

Beschwippsten Feierabend

F.


----------

